# 05 SE-R dies when hot. will not start.



## jdspeed99z (Jan 5, 2016)

Just like the title says, the car will die when it gets hot and will not start.

It will start cold and runs like a dream when cold; but as soon as it warms up it sputters, bogs and dies. then it will not start until it cools off.

It's not over heated just at operating temperature. It initially started this with a bad crank sensor, which I then replaced both cam sensors and the crank sensor. and it still just dies when it reaches operating temp. I'm at a total loss. It has good oil pressure, good fuel pressure, good compression. I even used a borescope to verify the timing chain tensioners and guides which are all good. 

I'm ready to junk this car. but can't because it still runs like a dream when it's cold. 

I ran it until it died again today and it didn't throw a code it just died. I could keep it running a little while longer while pumping the gas while it bogged then it died and wouldn't start, only sputter. 

Anyone have any ideas? Please help, this is my last resort, I have scoured the internet for months and still come up empty handed, I am not going to just throw parts at it either. 

Thanks in advance, I'm sorry for the long winded post.


----------

